# Simmons Aetec 2.8-10x44 Scope



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*SPF-- Simmons Aetec 2.8-10x44 Scope*

Sold Pending Funds... 
Gloss black Simmons Aetec Master Series rifle scope. 2.8-10x44 WA, duplex reticle, with focus. This scope is in great condition, with good glass. It has very faint ring marks and a couple pin-head scratches on the rim. These were a $150-200 scope when new. It came on a rifle I purchased a few years ago. I'm actually surprised at how clear and crisp it is. Asking $90 / OBO.


----------

